# Green urine



## queenroot (Feb 16, 2016)

Yesterday my birds chewed on bark from a branch that I have no idea what plant or tree it is from. Considering it was in our garden and I live in Australia, I can only guess that it was a native plant. I am not sure whether it's the urine that's green or if it's the poop that's been leaking into it. My birds have always had green tinged urine but today it looks especially green. They are on a diet of pellets, fruits and seed. Their poop is usually watery in the morning as well. 

Here is a picture. Is it a red flag?

https://s28.postimg.org/ae74egrxp/IMG_4235.jpg


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I don't know about the urine, but in general you should keep in mind that not all plants are safe for cockatiels, so if you are not sure what a plant is they should stay away from it.
There is a whole list of toxic plants here: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=1842


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That urine really doesn't look normal. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=10100 This sticky has lots of info on abnormal bird droppings.


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

give them some brewers yeast


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> give them some brewers yeast


If there is an underlying issue that is causing this, just giving brewer's yeast isn't going to fix it, they actually need to be seen by a vet.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Re-reading your post if it has always been a bit green you should really go to the vet. It might not be their diet but an underlying issue.


----------



## EllenD (Oct 9, 2016)

If that is truly their urine then I would get them to an avian vet immediately, and take the paper towel with you to show the vet. That being said, are you sure that's urine? The reason I ask is because in your photo there is a bright green wooden toy/dowel and I know firsthand when dyed wood gets wet the water that runs off of the wood looks exactly what's on the paper towels in the cage. I've actually tried to wash my green cheek's green and yellow wooden ladder under in the sink and the dye seeps out of the wood and that's the end result. Did the wooden toy hanging in the photo or above the paper towels get wet before this photo was taken?

If you're sure it's urine then they need to go to the avian vet, but it just looks the same shade of bright green as the wood, and it reminded me of the times I've gotten wooden colored toys wet.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul C (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi, i am only a relatively new owner of a so far healthy teal, I was interested in this problem and attempted to duplicate hat you are doing.... I changed the diet to seeds, and put a white kitchen paper piece where my girl rests at night.
In the morning there was the usual seed poop , mainly green, and the green tinge had coloured the urine area. so maybe the green may be from the poop...

just an alternative suggestion... but get advice to be sure...

Regards


----------

